# WANTED: Hunting Land Lease - 1 family



## TyTy (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking to lease a small hunting tract in the panhandle or south Alabama, the closer to Pensacola/Gulf Breeze the better. We will consider anything from 100-1000 acres, realisticly 200-400 is about the price range we are interested in.

The catch is the land has to have a barn, shed, lean-to, or structure of some kind as part of the lease, could be shared with a farmer or land owner. We have a camper, tractor, couple trailers, 4wheelers, UTV, implements, etc that need to be stored and used on the hunting land.

The good part is we are 1 small family and no guests, so you will know anyone coming and going on your land. Also you will get 1 check from 1 person and we are very credit worthy. In addition we are kind of spread out and most years will only hunt maybe 2 weeks out of the year.

If you know of anything or have anything...please email me or give me a call.

Tyler

407-488-3300

[email protected]


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Should have posted in the hunting section, I'm sure their's someone that knows somebody. :doh:


----------

